# UMass/Dartmouth Police Sergeant



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Sergeant*
University of Massachusetts - Dartmouth 
in Dartmouth, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 02/10/2022
*Application Due:* 02/28/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety








*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES*: The Sergeant provides leadership and direct supervision over, and assign work to Police Officers, Institutional Security Officers and other employees of lower grade. Sergeant’s patrol assigned areas of property used, owned or occupied by the University of Massachusetts Dartmouth to provide a safe and secure environment for all members of the University community by means of an alert and vigilant preventive patrol; investigates crimes and enforces State laws as well as the rules and regulations of the University. University Police Officers deliver a wide variety of services consistent with the needs of the University, its students, staff and visitors; may provide emergency coverage in various classifications; performs related work as required.
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED (Name and title of person from whom incumbent receives direction): * 
(Name and title of person from whom incumbent receives direction)
Receives general supervision from University Police Officials or other employees of higher grade who provide training and instruction, assign and review work for proper performance and conformance with State and University laws, rules, regulations, instructions, procedures and standard police practices. 
*DIRECT REPORTING STAFF:* Supervises University Police Officers, Institution Security Officers and other employees of lower grade.
*THEIR STAFF- N/A*
None 
*DETAILED STATEMENT OF DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Exercises police powers under M.G.L. Chap. 75 s. 32A in the detection and apprehension of law violators; investigates crimes, accidents and complaints.
Patrols buildings and lands of the University of Massachusetts Dartmouth ensuring the protection of persons and property, being observant for criminal activity, or anything, which might endanger life, health and safety or result in theft or damage to property and reports same for the appropriate action to be taken.
Creates and maintains a sense of safety and security within the University enhancing public interest of law enforcement and for the University by constant example of courteous and ethical service.
Aids and assists all persons in danger of physical harm or victims of crime, accidents or illness.
Assists in the maintenance of traffic control on the University campus and entrance/exit points; enforces State motor vehicle laws, as well as University laws, rules and regulations regarding traffic and parking.
Maintains order at the scene of special events, whether scheduled or unscheduled.
Conducts investigations and submits necessary accurate reports as related to the enforcement of State, Local and University laws, ordinances and regulations.
Identifies criminal offenders, makes apprehensions when necessary, and participates in subsequent court proceedings as required.
Safeguard’s monies and securities from University and Federal repositories to and from the bank, and furnishes escort services as required.
Reports punctually to all assignments and responds immediately to all emergencies.
Assists in a courteous manner all persons seeking directions, information or assistance.
Secures and properly records all evidence or other property coming into the custody of the UMass Dartmouth Police Department.
Ensures that all prisoners in the care and custody of the UMass Dartmouth Police Department are safely transported and processed in accordance with all relevant Policies/Procedures
Provides emergency first aid and calls for professional assistance as required.
Demonstrates or acquires specialized law enforcement skills; may participate in various community crime prevention programs, departmental out-reach programs and serve on various University committees/specialized programs.
Supervises and assigns duties and activities to University Police Officers, Institutional Security Officers and other employees of lower grade who are assigned to him/her, including any students or other employees assigned to their supervision, and checks for proper performance during a tour of duty.
Supervises the collection and preparation of evidence for court use; instructs police officers and ISO personnel as to court procedures and conduct. Supervise the collection and recording of any recovered property.
Monitors and regulates subordinates’ compliance with State and University laws, rules, regulations, directives and procedures; disciplines subordinate personnel or initiates disciplinary measures as required.
Takes personal command of the police organization in times of emergency until the arrival of a superior officer; calls off-duty personnel to duty.
May authorize the incurring of overtime for assigned personnel, within the prescribed University and department policies and procedures.
Inspects, corrects, and approves written reports submitted by subordinate personnel.
Performs related work as required in various specialized aspects of law enforcement and police operations as assigned by the Chief of Police, and/or designee.
*Minimum Qualifications (Required): *Applicants must have at least (A) at least two years of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in a governmental police force or in law enforcement work, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions from the Massachusetts State Classification Specifications.
Applicants hired into the bargaining unit after January 1, 2008 shall be required to have a Bachelor’s Degree or combination of an Associate’s Degree and two (2) years of military experience to be considered for promotion to a Sergeant. 
A candidate shall have been employed in the lower title for at least three (3) years preceding the promotion.
Massachusetts State Specifications can be found @ Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education
*QUALIFICATIONS REQUIRED AT HIRE (List knowledge, skills, abilities)*

Knowledge of the principles and correct usage of the English language including grammar, punctuation, and spelling.
Ability to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Ability to deal tactfully with others.
Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression.
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to make decisions and act quickly in dangerous or emergency situations.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to exercise sound judgment.
Ability to establish rapport with others.
Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to motivate others.
Ability to prepare general reports.
Ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling.
Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols.
Ability to explain the provisions of the laws, rules and regulations governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to perform arithmetical computations with speed and accuracy (addition, subtraction, multiplication and division).
Ability to accurately record information provided orally.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals.
Ability to conduct interviews.
Ability to gather information by examining records and documents.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedure.
Ability to utilize investigative techniques to obtain information.
Ability to understand and explain the laws, rules and regulations governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to explain the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, procedures, guidelines, policies and standards governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or social economic backgrounds.
Ability to analyze and determine the applicability of data, to draw conclusions and to make appropriate recommendations.
Ability to operate a motor vehicle.
Ability to coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Ability to gather information through observing individuals.
Ability to give written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons.
Ability to adapt to varying work situations.
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time.
Physical stamina and endurance.
*Additional Information:
Department:* University Police Department
*No. of Positions*-1
*Internal/External-*X
*Trust Funded*-X
*Salary:* IBPO Salary Range
*Hours:* TBD
*Grade: *-18
*Union:* IBPO
*Benefits*: Benefits at UMass Dartmouth
*For more information about the Police Department navigate here*:University Police Department
*QUALIFICATIONS ACQUIRED ON JOB (List knowledge, skills, abilities)*

Knowledge of the types and uses of agency forms.Knowledge of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, specifications and standards governing assigned unit activities.Knowledge of the geographic composition of the assigned work area.
Knowledge of the applications of electronic data processing in police work. Knowledge of the types and uses of firefighting equipment such as hoses, nozzles, etc. Knowledge of the methods and techniques of fire fighting.
Knowledge of the types and causes of fires. Knowledge of the proper telephone procedures for making and receiving agency calls.
Knowledge of the types and availability of public and private organizations for providing health care services. Knowledge of the provisions of the state laws governing administrative hearings. Knowledge of the laws, rules, and court decisions governing the presentation and admissibility of evidence.
Knowledge of rescue methods used in fire fighting Knowledge of the laws, rules and regulations governing arrest, search and seizure. Skill in operating fingerprint equipment. 
Skill in using firefighting apparatus such as extinguishers, etc. Knowledge of interviewing techniques.
Knowledge of investigative techniques. Knowledge of the standard methods for identifying and preserving evidence.
Knowledge of the safety practices and procedures followed in the use of firearms. Knowledge of the types and symptoms of mental and/or emotional disorders. Knowledge of the procedures followed in courtroom proceedings.
Knowledge of the terminology used in police work. Knowledge of the principles and practices of police administration.
Knowledge of the standard methods used in fingerprint classification and identification. Knowledge of the methods of general report writing. Knowledge of the standard police procedures and techniques followed in foot and auto patrols.
Knowledge of the techniques used in police surveillance work. Knowledge of the standard police methods used in identifying, collecting and preserving evidence. Knowledge of the fundamentals of criminal investigation. 
Knowledge of the terminology used in law enforcement work. Knowledge of the types and uses of fire protection equipment such as fire alarms and sprinkler systems.
Knowledge of the types and application of emergency medical procedures such as cardiopulmonary resuscitation. Knowledge of the terminology, codes and standard abbreviations used in connection with radio communication. Knowledge of the methods and procedures followed in the security of buildings and property. Knowledge of the standards procedures followed in operating fixed radio communications equipment. Knowledge of the methods and techniques of vehicular and pedestrian traffic control.
Knowledge of the types and uses of equipment used in vehicular and pedestrian traffic control. Knowledge of the standard methods and techniques of crowd management and riot control. Knowledge of the methods followed in the care and maintenance of firearms. Knowledge of the procedures and techniques used in the transportation of prisoners. Knowledge of the types and uses of devices used in restraining prisoners. Knowledge of lifesaving techniques.
Knowledge of police inspection techniques. Knowledge of clerical office practices and procedures including office record keeping.
Knowledge of the types and availability of public and private organizations for providing medical and legal services. Skill in the use of firearms and other tactical weapons and devices used in police work such as riot batons, handcuffs, etc.
Skill in operating motor vehicles at high speeds. Skill in operating facsimile transmitting equipment. Skill in using emergency medical equipment such as oxygen masks, resuscitators, etc. Ability to explain the procedures, guidelines, policies and standards governing assigned unit activities. Ability to recognize in others the types and symptoms of mental and/or emotional disorders.
Ability to read and interpret legal documents such as court decisions, briefs, court opinions, etc. Ability to read and interpret such documents as maps, charts, building, plans, etc. Ability to prepare and use charts, graphs and tables. Knowledge of the principles, practices and techniques of supervision. Knowledge of the techniques of conducting employee performance evaluations. Knowledge of the principles and procedures of police administration. Skill in operating photographic equipment.
Ability to determine proper format and procedure for assembling items of information.
Ability to write concisely, to express thoughts clearly and develop ideas in logical order.
Formal Command Training / Standards; Massachusetts Police Training Council
Certification in firearms proficiency / twice yearly.
Certification in First Aid & CPR as required under M.G.L. Chap. 111 s. 201
Knowledge of State laws, University and Department Rules and Regulations.
Specialized law enforcement skills; Certification/various aspects of Law Enforcement.
Department In-Service training as deemed necessary to perform job requirements in gaining new and advanced skills in law enforcement and human relations.
*ADDITIONAL QUALIFICATIONS REQUIRED FOR UNIVERSITY POLICE SERGEANT*

Knowledge of interviewing techniques. Knowledge of investigative techniques. Knowledge of the standard methods for identifying and preserving evidence. Knowledge of safety practices and procedures followed in the care and use of firearms. Knowledge of the terminology used in police/law enforcement work. Knowledge of the fundamentals of criminal investigation. Knowledge of types and uses of police protective alarm systems. Knowledge of the techniques to be followed in the transportation of injured persons. Knowledge of the standard methods used in fingerprint classification and identification.Knowledge of the standard police procedures and techniques followed in foot and auto patrols. Knowledge of the techniques used in police surveillance work.
Knowledge of the standard police methods used in collecting and preserving evidence. Knowledge of the types and application of emergency medical procedures such as cardiopulmonary resuscitation. Knowledge of the terminology, codes and standard abbreviations used in connection with radio communication. Knowledge of the methods and procedures followed in the security of building and property. Knowledge of the standard procedures followed in operating fixed radio communications equipment. Knowledge of the types and uses of equipment used in vehicular and pedestrian traffic control. Knowledge of the standard methods and techniques of crowd management and riot control. Knowledge of the methods followed in the care and maintenance of firearms. Knowledge of the procedures and techniques used in transporting prisoners. Knowledge of the types and uses of the devices used in restraining prisoners. Knowledge of lifesaving techniques.Knowledge of police inspection techniques. Knowledge of clerical office practices and procedures, including office record keeping. Knowledge of the types and availability of public and private organizations for providing medical and legal services. Knowledge of the methods of general report writing. Knowledge of the types and uses of fire protection equipment such as fire alarms and sprinkler systems. Skill in the use of firearms and other tactical weapons and devices used in police work such as riot batons, handcuffs, etc. Skill in using emergency medical equipment such as oxygen masks, resuscitators, etc. Skill in operating motor vehicles at high speeds. Ability to explain the procedures, guidelines, policies, etc. governing assigned unit activities.Ability to supervise, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinates’ training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action. Ability to recognize in others the types and symptoms of mental and/or emotional disorder. Ability to read and interpret legal documents such as court decisions, briefs, court opinions, etc. Ability to read and interpret such documents as maps, charts, building plans, etc. Ability to lead a group of workers. Ability to conduct training or instruction. Ability to prepare and use charts, graphs and tables.
*LICENSE AND/OR CERTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS*

Possession of a current and valid Motor Vehicle Operator’s License. Appointee must be eligible for appointment as a police officer under Chapter 75 Section 32A. Eligible to obtain Commonwealth of Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms Permit. Appointee must successfully complete or be certified by a Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council Police Recruit Academy.
*ENVIRONMENTAL DEMANDS*
Duties are performed under a variety of conditions ranging from being indoors and not exposed to adverse conditions to being outdoors in inclement weather subject to an array of hazards as may be found at a traffic accident or at the site of downed electrical wires. The noise level in the work environment is usually quiet in the office, and moderately noisy in the field.
*MENTAL REQUIREMENTS*
Proficiency in all phases of duties performed. Must demonstrate logical, effective problem-solving ability. Must be able to provide credible testimony in a court of law.
*PHYSICAL REQUIREMENTS*

Driving-Frequent
Walking-Frequent
Running-Frequent
Standing-Frequent
Stooping-Occasional
Climbing-Occasional
Crouching-Occasional
Pushing-Occasional
Jumping Over-Occasional
Pulling-Occasional
Carrying-Occasional
Reaching above head-Occasional
Lifting/Carrying (100 lbs.)-Occasional
Lowering-Occasional
Hand-wrist and elbow motion-Occasional
Grasping-Occasional
Holding-Occasional
Near Vision-Frequent
Far Vision-Frequent
Color Vision-Frequent
Peripheral Vision-Frequent
Depth Perception-Frequent
Adjust focus-Frequent
Talking-Frequent
Hearing-Frequent
Smell-Occasional 
*Frequency Key (hours per day): Never = 0 hours; Rare = up to 1 hour; Occasional = 1 to 3 hours; Frequent = 3 to 6 hours; Constant = 6 to 7 ½ hours.*
Good physical condition and vision, ability to hear and speak and full use of arms and legs. The employee may occasionally be required to physically subdue combative subjects and must maintain a level of physical ability accordingly. Must be able to demonstrate fitness for duty as determined by physiological tests.
*TOOLS AND EQUIPMENT USED*
Must be proficient in the operation and safety procedures of all equipment utilized by the University Police Department necessary to perform assigned tasks. Requires sufficient hand, eye, arm coordination and strength to physically restrain an adult and to operate a firearm.
Applicants must be authorized for employment in the U.S. on a full-time basis. Employment-based visa sponsorship not available.
Effective September 27, 2021, UMass Dartmouth requires that all members of the campus community are fully vaccinated against Covid-19 and provide proof of vaccination. Additionally, all members of the campus community must obtain a Covid-19 booster shot by January 21, 2022 and provide proof when requested. Individuals who are not yet eligible to receive a booster shot must obtain one within 30 days from the date they become eligible.
*If you require ADA Accommodations for this exam, please contact our Benefits office immediately after applying for and paying for the exam. You may call 508-999-8045 to get the process started. We are happy to help, however, we need enough time verify medical necessity.
Special Instructions to Applicants:*
To apply please submit a letter of interest, current resume and the contact information for three professional references. 
In order to take the exam you must *pay online*. There is a $50.00 fee. For details regarding the exam, navigate here Exam Details.
The deadline for INTERNAL applicants is February 18, 2022.
The deadline for EXTERNAL applicants is February 28, 2022.
University of Massachusetts Dartmouth wholeheartedly supports and encourages the development of action programs designed to promote the employment and advancement of women, Blacks, Latino, Asians, Native Americans, persons with disabilities, and Vietnam-era Veterans as a means of assuring compliance with the provisions of campus Affirmative Action plans.
The University firmly supports the concept of equal opportunity without regard to an individual's race, color, age, religion, gender, sexual orientation, national origin, disability, or veteran status as it applies to his/her employment, admission to or participation in the University's programs and activities, provision of services, and selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University


----------

